# Glock 21 KABOOM on GT : /



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=705331

Ouch!!


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

When I was young I had mammoth smoke bomb explode in my hand (yeah, I didn't read the label). It didn't break the skin. You seem to be OK But, DANG man that must have scared you half to death? Were you shooting reloads or something? Hope your ok.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Dr.K said:


> When I was young I had mammoth smoke bomb explode in my hand (yeah, I didn't read the label). It didn't break the skin. You seem to be OK But, DANG man that must have scared you half to death? Were you shooting reloads or something? Hope your ok.


Not me. A guy on GT. He was shooting new factory ammo


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Aquilla and Amerk or aluminium will never see one of my guns. I never did trust them and never will. Others may disagree and that's OK with me, but I'll never use them.


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

did your finger catch the slide or was it an ammunition problem


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Aquilla and Amerk or aluminium will never see one of my guns. I never did trust them and never will. Others may disagree and that's OK with me, but I'll never use them.


 I agree 100% Mr. Baldy. Some people feel they need to buy quality firearms and lowball ammo and accessories.
At least the Glock held together good. Like they said in Sin City, this could have been a "career ending injury."


----------

